# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  إدارة الوقت .. ليست للكبار فقط .. !!

## دموع الغصون

كل الأسر تعد الساعة ستين دقيقة، واليوم 24 ساعة، والأسبوع 7 أيام، ومع هذا قد نجد أسرة ناجحة لديها من الوقت ما تحقق فيه أهدافها, وتستمتع بوقتها وتمارس عبادتها بيسر، وأسرة أخرى أنهكها الجري وراء عقارب الساعة، فلا هي عاشت بهدوء، ولا هي حققت ما قد ترغب به، ولا هي استمتعت بحياتها، ولا هي أتقنت عبادتها!
الفرق بين الأسرتين هو أن الأولى أدركت أهمية الوقت، وتعلمت كيف تديره، والأخرى غاب عنها هذا الأمر.

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مؤكداً أهمية الوقت: «نعمتان مغبون فيهما كثير من الناس: الصحة، والفراغ» (أخرجه البخاري).

فمن استعمل صحته وفراغه في طاعة الله تعالى، وطاعة رسوله فهو المغبوط، ومن استعملها في معصية الله تعالى، ومعصية رسوله فهو المغبون ؛ ذلك لأن الصحة يعقبها السقم، والفراغ يعقبه الشغل.

يقال في الغرب (time is money) «الوقت كالمال»، والحسن - رحمه الله - يقول: «أدركت أقواماً كان أحدهم أشح على عمره منه على درهمه»، ذلك لأنه يعلم أن العمر إن ضاع فات ولم يعوض، وأن الدرهم إن ارتحل يوماً حل في آخر.

هنا نرى أن الوقت لا يعادل المال، بل هو أغلى منه، وكما قال الصحابيُّ الجليل عبدالله بن مسعود:«ما ندمت على شيء ندمي على يوم غربت شمسُه، فنقص من أجلي، ولم يزد فيه عملي».

إدارة الوقت مهارة، علينا - كوالدين - ممارستها وتعليمها لأبنائنا؛ لأننا إذا كنا من النوع الثاني من الأسر سنحاول أن نعوض ما فاتنا من الوقت، والعمل بطرق خاطئة، كالنوع الأقل والسرعة في تناول الطعام، وقيادة السيارة, وإعطاء الترفيه جزءاً أصغر في حياتنا، والتقصير في عبادتنا، وهذا كله له تأثير سلبي على حياتنا الشخصية والعائلية.

و يبقى سؤال: كيف ندير وقتنا بفعالية? وما معنى إدارة الوقت؟:
هو الطرق والوسائل التي تساعد المرء على تحقيق أهدافه، وتحقيق التوازن بين الواجبات والرغبات والأهداف. ويخبرنا المختصون بإدارة الوقت أنه كلما استخدمنا وقتنا بفعالية كان إنتاجنا أكبر.

فالوالدان العاملان اللذان يحسنان إدارة الوقت يعملان بإخلاص في العمل والعبادة، ويمارسان حياتهما الأسرية بفعالية، ولهما وقت لممارسة بعض الترفيه، فهم بالتالي حققوا التوازن بين واجباتهم ورغباتهم.
ومفهوم إدارة الوقت ليس للكبار فقط، بل يمكن للصغار الاستفادة منه، وتدريبهم عليه كما سنذكر لاحقاً في هذا المقال.

دراسة سريعة لقائمة المدفوعات كم تكلفك أنشطتك اليومية من وقت؟
سؤال عليك الإجابة عليه قبل البدء بتطبيق مبدأ إدارة الوقت، كل ما عليك عمله هو كتابة كل ما تقوم به من نشاط يومياً لمدة أسبوع، مع كتابة الزمن المستغرق في عمل هذا النشاط، ويفضل أن يكون على شكل جدول.

1 - انظر إلى الجدول الذي أمامك، وابحث عن النشاط الذي يكلفك الكثير من الوقت ولكن فائدته عليك بسيطة:
كالجلوس بالساعات أمام التلفاز، أو التحدث لمدة طويلة في الهاتف، أو ترتيب ألعاب الأطفال المبعثرة لعدم وجود مكان واضح ومرتب لوضعها، ولا تنسى الوقت الذي يمكن أن تضيعه في القلق.
2 - أعط أولوية الوقت للأعمال التي تتسم بأنها حاجات ضرورية كالصلاة والعبادة، العناية بالصحة، إصلاح الأشياء الخطرة، دفع المصاريف، وأداء وظيفتك.
3 - تأتي في المرحلة الثانية الأشياء التي تمس مستقبل الأسرة، كالوقت الذي تقضيه مع أسرتك، ووقتك في تدريس صغارك، والوقت الذي تقضيه في تطوير ذاتك وعملك.
4- ثم تأتي الأعمال التي يمكن تأجيلها عندما يتوافر وقت، مثل الأعمال التي يطلبها منا الآخرون، وهم قادرون على القيام بها، ولكن يمنعهم كسلهم.


وسائل لإدارة الوقت في المنزل:

1- ضع جدولاً يومياً، واجعله بسيطاً، وعندما يكون لديك واجب تجاه أسرتك لا تجعل سؤالك لهم سؤالاً عاماً، مثل: «ماذا تريدون اليوم؟»، بل اجعله سؤالاً فيه خيارين، ضع في الجدول مواعيد محددة قدر الإمكان لكل شيء، وقلل من الأوقات التي تقضيها في أشياء لا تعود عليك بالنفع، سواء في الدنيا أو الآخرة.
2 - قم بالأعمال حال حدوثها، ولا تؤجل التعامل مع الأحداث اليومية، كترتيب غرفة المعيشة وإزالة ما بها من ألعاب الأطفال أو كتبهم، فتأجيلك له سيكلفك وقت أكثر لاحقاً.
3- التزم بمواعيد جدولك قيد الإمكان، ولكن لا تجلد ذاتك بقسوة إذا لم تستطع أن تقوم بكل ما به بسبب خارج عن إرادتك، ادرس الأسباب.
4 - خطط لأوقات الترفيه مسبقاً، واجعل هناك خططاً دائمة للإجازة الأسبوعية.
5 - ضع قائمة أسبوعية للوجبات اليومية، وقائمة بالمشتريات التي تحتاجها الأسرة فهذا من شأنه أن يوفر الكثير من الوقت الذي يمكن استخدامه كوقت عائلي. 
6 - اجعل لكل فرد في الأسرة المنبه الخاص به، ولا تقم بعمل منبه الأسرة، ولكن احرص على صلاتهم، فأيقظهم، واجعلهم يدركون عواقب تأخرهم في النوم وعدم استعدادهم مبكراً.
7 - إذا كان عليك تكملة عملك في المنزل ضع وقتاً محدداً للقيام بهذا والتزم به.
8 - اكتب قائمة بالأشياء التي عليك القيام بها خلال الأسبوع، ووزع المهام على الجدول اليومي، ولا تنسَ أن تضع وقتاً شخصياً لك.
9 - اهتم بالوقت الذي تقدمه لكل شخص من أفراد الأسرة بمفرده؛ لتقوموا بعمل مشترك، مثل: التحدث معاً، أو ممارسة هواية مشتركة، أو القيام بزيارة ما.
10 - إذا كان هناك عملان يمكنك القيام بهما في وقت واحد افعل ذلك، كترتيب الطاولة أثناء التحدث في الهاتف، أو الاستماع لشريط مهم أثناء ترتيب المنزل.
11 - احرص على العطلات الأسرية، واحرص كذلك على تحديد موعد للنوم؛ لتحصل على كفايتك منه.
12 - قلل من الوقت الذي تستخدمه في المناقشة قدر الإمكان ببعض الإبداع، فمثلاً المناقشة اليومية بين الأم والأبناء عما يمكن أن يرتدوه من ملابس، أو ما يمكن أن يتناولوه من طعام، أو من يقوم بالأعمال المنزلية المعينة، يمكن الانتهاء منها بعمل جدول بسيط في أحد أيام الأسبوع لينظم باقي أيامه.


|~ *الصغار وإدارة الوقت* ~ |

إدارة الوقت كغيرها من المهارات المهمة التي يجب أن نحرص على أن يتقنها الصغار، فالطفل حال ما عرف قراءة الساعة فلقد أصبح مسؤولاً عن وقته، وعلينا أن ندربه على إدارته، ومن هذه الوسائل:
1 - تعليق تقويم شهري في غرفته، واجعله يقوم بشطب اليوم الذي مر عليه، أو أن يقوم بعدّ الأيام التي تسبق حَدَثاً ينتظره.
2 - عند الاستعداد لمغادرة المنزل مع الطفل اطلب منه الاستعداد خلال زمن محدد، واجعله يشير إلى أماكن عقرب الساعة للوقت المحدد للمغادرة، وذكّره كل فترة بالوقت المتبقي للمغادرة.
3 - تعليم إدارة الوقت ينظم حياة الطفل، فأنت بتدريبك له عن معنى الوقت وإدارته سيتعلم كيف أن الوقت يمضي بسرعة، وكم هي الأشياء التي يمكن أن ينجزها في وقت محدد.
4- وضع جدول دراسي سواء لكتابة الواجبات أو الاستعداد للامتحانات من الوسائل المهمة لتنظيم الوقت في حياة الصغار.
5- كلما تقدم الطفل في العمر كبرت مسؤوليته تجاه وقته، وخاصة الذي يقضيه في العبادة وأداء 

الواجبات المدرسية، ولهذا فليتعلم ترتيب أولوياته في العمل اليومي وفي كتابة الواجبات.

----------


## روح انثى

ميرسي 
الجدول مهم كتير  انا مستحيل نام بدون مخطط لبكره بدون توزيع الوقت بنكون متل يالي بمشي في الصحراء بدون بوصله مو عارف وين رايح وهون مو عارف شو يعمل تنظيم الوقت مهم كتير كتير وانا بستغرب اي انسان ما عنده مخطط يومي واسبوعي لوقته

----------

